# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Need Map for Novel

## quantum_divan

Hello, 

I would like to comission a multi-continent map on a large scale, including physical features such as rivers, mountains etc. For now, there are bout 6 major landmasses that need to be drawn. I would like full ownership over the final product, and have no set time constraints. 

Please let me know if you are interested or if I can see a gallery of your work!

Thanks!

----------


## Joshua_Eisneberg

Hi, I do fantasy maps for commission, I would love to work with you on this project!

Here's my portfolio: https://www.artstation.com/visionary_cartography

You can email me if you're interested at, joshuaeisenberg98@gmail.com

----------


## Tiana

You may visit a gallery of my fantasy cartography map work for novels. I am an expert in making maps for novels. My policy for original art created for a client which has no obvious secondary use is to reserve the right to display the art to get more future work for myself by demonstrating my skills (ei: portfolio, post on social media, send to someone who asked). I charge a higher fee for full ownership and a lower fee with a re-use fee for people who don't want to have the power to put it in anything they'd like for any reason whatsoever. I think that's fairly common. We could work something out. Since it's for a book, probably 5x8, 6x9, you might end up wanting multiple single continent maps.

----------


## Wired

Hi there!

Like many others here I am an experienced freelancer and have worked with a large number of authors, game publishers and Kickstarter projects before. You can find my maps and references at Foreign Worlds Cartography or by simply clicking the image in my signature below.

If you like what you find there, please don't shy away from contacting me at  *mail [at] foreignworlds [dot] net* 
I'm looking forward to hear from you!

Best regards
Sebastian of Foreign Worlds Cartography.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Quantum,

I'm a Scottish map-maker specialising in hand-drawn work, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/. I've got plenty of experience in making maps for print, and my price-list is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/prices/. If my style suits, I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## ThomasR

Hi quantum_divan,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio with fantasy maps for novels and RPG and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Ish_Joker

Hey!

Sounds like a great project to work on! Six continents, large scale, full of physical features.... I love it!

Check out my portfolio  and if you like my style or if you have any further questions, don't hesitate to mail me!

----------


## Cédric H.

Hello quantum_divan
I am interested in this project. You can look at my portfolio of fantasy maps  and if you are interested you can contact me at TheFantasyMapsForge@gmail.com

----------


## Voolf

Hi, 

I could be interested as well.

Have a look at my portfolio on my HP or DA. If you like my work send me an email.

Cheers

----------


## Clarketography

Hey,

I'm interested in the project. You can view my portfolio here https://www.artstation.com/clarketography

If you are interested, please contact me at clarketography@outlook.com 

Thank you.

----------


## Ralaris

> Hello, 
> 
> I would like to comission a multi-continent map on a large scale, including physical features such as rivers, mountains etc. For now, there are bout 6 major landmasses that need to be drawn. I would like full ownership over the final product, and have no set time constraints. 
> 
> Please let me know if you are interested or if I can see a gallery of your work!
> 
> Thanks!


I would LOVE to work on this project with you. I am in the midst of doing the same thing for the Author of the Tellest books and they are coming along quite well. Please email me at ralarismaps@gmail.com and we can chat about your specific project I give discounts for multiple commissions. Also check my work out on my site here.

I don't have it listed on my price poster but I do black and white maps like the one you can see for Draconis on my website. That was done so it could be printed into the books that are all black and white. If you are interested in something like that as well let me know. I would love to talk with you further about your project and you are welcome to purchase full rights to the artwork.

Kay

----------


## Naima

Hi I might be interested in this  if you want you can check my portfolio here and contact me here : tonelstef at msn dot com .

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, 

I might be interested in this project. You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/ 

Feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com 

Thank you!

----------


## Clarketography

Hi there.

I am very interested in working on this project with you. Here is my recent work. https://www.artstation.com/clarketography

If you are interested and want to discuss in more detail, please contact me at clarketography@outlook.com

Thank you and all the best with the novel!

----------


## TheDwarf

Hi Quantum
I'm interested in your project. Please take a second to check my work in any of the followings link and If you are interested in working with me don't hesitate to contact me.

*Cartographers Guild:* https://www.cartographersguild.com/album.php?u=130659
*Instagram:* https://instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en
*Deviant Art - Map:* https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa.../69837542/maps
*Email:* sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com

Cheers!

----------

